# The Andreae/VSO Bruckner symphony box



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Available at Amazon in CD and mp3 formats. The mp3 version is cheap $9.49, so:

I sprung for it, downloaded it, transferred the 1st and the Te Deum to CD, and listened. Both of those are excellent. Andreae is in control, the orchestra plays with the appropriate gusto, the singers are well-recorded and into it. I am optimistic about the remaining music.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, that's a bargain. Thanks for posting this.


----------

